# King's X "Goldilox" solo - take 2



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

PRS DC245, AXE FX Soldano and Quad Chorus presets, Ruokangas bass.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fkings-x-goldilox-solo


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

That soldano preset sound great my friend, very short audio but I like it


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

EDIT: I redid the solo, less gain and better bends. I extended the track to hear the tones used for distorted solo guitar and crunch bass.


----------

